# Beater Watches



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

What do you folks wear for everyday/beater watches? I own several high end watches and would not dream of subjecting them to my clumsiness at work. For this reason I have a couple of beaters: A Seiko SKX007 auto divers watch and a CWC mechanical W10 general service watch which both look the part, are excellent watches in their own right and would not cause to much lament should I damage or break them!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ODP said:


> What do you folks wear for everyday/beater watches? I own several high end watches and would not dream of subjecting them to my clumsiness at work. For this reason I have a couple of beaters: A Seiko SKX007 auto divers watch and a CWC mechanical W10 general service watch which both look the part, are excellent watches in their own right and would not cause to much lament should I damage or break them!
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't really got a beater these days as my work is no longer that physical. When I need a robust watch (DIYing, gym, archery etc) I tend to wear the RLT11 diver's, it is a testament to the watch that it is so tough yet good looking


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Helped clear out my Grandmothers sheds/garage out at the weekend ( got a great haul of tools!







)

Watch of choice for grubby manual labour...Casio Gshock


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t have an `everyday` watch whatever I feel like wearing each day will do.









When it comes to a `beater` well anytime I need to do a bit of _`Bodge It Myself`_







or gardening etc there really is only one choice







....

my _extremely_ beaten up Citizen 150m Diver









(no surprise there then







)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

ODP said:


> What do you folks wear for everyday/beater watches? I own several high end watches and would not dream of subjecting them to my clumsiness at work. For this reason I have a couple of beaters: A Seiko SKX007 auto divers watch and a CWC mechanical W10 general service watch which both look the part, are excellent watches in their own right and would not cause to much lament should I damage or break them!
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


My thoughts are exactly the same as yours re 007, except BM in place of CWC.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought Sea Dwellers were built to take the knocks?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is my current beater for gardening, washing the cars and general dirty work.










I would not want to do these jobs wearing something as cool as my Aquanautic or Ventura







:


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

This is the one i use for my beater keeps great time,nice watch for not much money










Cheers Mal


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy,I love the new bezel







I want one for mine now







I can see why you would not want to scratch it doing household chores


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Alex, it does look nice with the port hole bezel, just no diamonds.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> This is my current beater for gardening, washing the cars and general dirty work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd







we`ve actually seen a photo of part of the man from Bridlington









Cool watches Roy but isn`t it a _little_ bit difficult to see the subdials under that grill


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mal52 said:


> This is the one i use for my beater keeps great time,nice watch for not much money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mal







the poor mans RLT-4









I`ve got the white dial version but would like to get the black as well sometime


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool watches Roy but isn`t it a _little_ bit difficult to see the subdials under that grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh my gawd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You deserve a treat.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

It could be argued that a quality built watch would withstand hard work better than a cheap item.

(not necessarily my opinion!)

I would like to try one of those Rado Ceramic...scratchproof items.

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gawdÂ
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> the man from Bridlington


The most efficient machine ever devised, to seperate me from any spare cash!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > the man from Bridlington
> 
> 
> The most efficient machine ever devised, to seperate me from any spare cash!!
> ...


The Truth, The Whole Truth, and Nothing but The Truth.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> This is my current beater for gardening, washing the cars and general dirty work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine if you did the washing up in the Aquanatic sans porthole you would get peas and bits of carrot and other crud stuck under the porthole


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't actually do the washing up, it's womens work.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I don't actually do the washing up, it's womens work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats all the part we need to see of him thanks, Mac if you want to see more, make your own arrangements....In private


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Charlie had to do something when the Angels retired


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Keeps his hands busy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Thats all the part we need to see of him thanks, Mac if you want to see more, make your own arrangements....In private
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks I don`t want to be turned into a pillar of salt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I don't actually do the washing up, it's womens work.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve told Caroline and our friend Julie what you said









Theres a Siberian chill blowing up the M1 towards Bridlington


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I guess I could classify every day here as a 'beater day'









So the list includes:

Yao Seiko 007, RLT69 (with frequent Polywatch







), PRS53 (ditto), Precista Titan Commander, and a certain Citizen field watch of small, but interesting design (photos pending). Soon there will be an Eco-Zilla, another Yao Seiko and an RLT11 in the mix. Being deployed hasn't slowed the rate of watch acquisition much














, but it has changed my focus.

I had a B&R Hydromax for 'special occasions', but the battery is dying.







Also a Suunto Observer, but I cannot stand the band so I'm waiting for Roy's shipment (it's battery is dying also, so I doubt it'll get much use in any event














).

And a Casio GPS watch for the days outside the wire so I don't get lost







, you know how ruperts are with a map and compass







.This last at least has a rechargeable battery, grrrrr.

Maybe I should post a cross-rant on the Quartz forum


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Seiko 5 mil style or Slava diver style at the moment although I'm getting that urge again!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A G-Shock for me normally, but I have been known to wear the RLT-11 on a NATO before now - it's built to take the knocks.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I wear a steel Quartz military jobbie to work (plumbing } to be bashed under baths and basins and lead bashing on roofs, when I am home mincing about ones manor I am always wearing my faithful zeon talking watch which stays on my wrist till morning ,telling me when to get ones lazy arse out of bed


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> I don't actually do the washing up, it's womens work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you now sing soprano.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

If this ever turns up from an E-bay win, I will have the "ultimate Beater" not bad for Â£13







A tad cheaper than one of Eddies other creations


















It can join my MWC and Vostok "beaters"

MiKE

Please delete Timefactors picture if I should not have posted it, Sorry


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> If this ever turns up from an E-bay win, I will have the "ultimate Beater" not bad for Â£13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch, always thought it would have looked better with a different logo, the names ok.

Still for Â£13 who cares


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon the watch is a bit better than the logo suggests.









Add a pair of scissors and it could be an accessory for the vasectomy club.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I reckon the watch is a bit better than the logo suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Expect the postman Wed., Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mike, yer a good 'un.


----------

